# Hotfix rhinestones on 210 Denier Nylon



## mjokeefe97 (Mar 3, 2011)

Can you hotfix rhinestones on 210 Denier Nylon drawstring bags? If so, what temp and for how long? 

Thanks!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Probably not. I use the poly ones.


----------



## mjokeefe97 (Mar 3, 2011)

Are you referring to 100% polyester cinch bags? If so, where do you get yours from?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have not had success with pressing stones on denier drawstring bags. It appears that they will hold, but you can take your finger nail and pop them right off.


----------



## WorthDesigns (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi.

I came here hoping i could help as ive recently completed a gym bag for my daughter with GREAT SUCCESS!

She as in fact used it four times now for school and not one missing rhinestone 

BUT, Im afraid im unable to help as regards to the material of the bag as there is no tag inside, I will infact go and buy another this week and update you all.

Here is the bag.


----------



## mjokeefe97 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you, that would be great to know the material because that is the type of bag I am referring to!


----------



## WorthDesigns (Mar 16, 2011)

I will of course update you.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I get my cinch bags from bodek and rhodes, SS Activewear, etc. They all have a poly version. Those suppliers are in the US. If you are not in the US, not sure where you would get them.


----------

